# Can a fernco be used horizontally on a bathroom sink?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

You could but why not get rid of all of it before it rust out and leaks or causes clogs.


----------



## homerenovator (Aug 2, 2012)

The cast iron drain pipe is used throughout the entire house and other than about an 8 foot section (which conveniently happens to be for the bathroom sink) all the pipe is concealed behind drywall or other wall materials. Although this would be ideal, I do not believe I am ready to rip the house apart.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Why not just rotate the tee in the wall and arm over the distance needed


----------



## homerenovator (Aug 2, 2012)

TheEplumber said:


> Why not just rotate the tee in the wall and arm over the distance needed


The distance the pipe comes out from the wall would prevent the drawer of the cabinet from closing


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

I had to do that with my sink & tub. Stuff is 83 years old so it is getting pretty small inside.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

diyer111 said:


> The distance the pipe comes out from the wall would prevent the drawer of the cabinet from closing


You put the pipe inside the wall... i must not be understanding what your doing

Ferncos are not allowed by most plumbing codes or inspectors- they are approved by box store sales people though :whistling2:


----------



## homerenovator (Aug 2, 2012)

TheEplumber said:


> You put the pipe inside the wall... i must not be understanding what your doing
> 
> Ferncos are not allowed by most plumbing codes or inspectors- they are approved by box store sales people though :whistling2:


I am moving the pipe over more than the distance between two studs meaning i would either have to drill almost the entire stud or come out infront of the wall... plus i dont think it would be very easy to add piece to the cast iron pipe. Not sure though. This is new to me. By adding length in the basement i can drill new hole through the bottom plate of the wall and come up about two spaces over in the wall.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

diyer111 said:


> I am moving the pipe over more than the distance between two studs meaning i would either have to drill almost the entire stud or come out infront of the wall... plus i dont think it would be very easy to add piece to the cast iron pipe. Not sure though. This is new to me. By adding length in the basement i can drill new hole through the bottom plate of the wall and come up about two spaces over in the wall.


Yes, you could drill from the bottom, but then you'll have to reconnect to the the vent above the sink, which might be back over one or two stud bays....
Perhaps you should think about opening the wall behind the cabinet and have a look-see


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

The copper drain pipes in my house all have horizontal boots on them held with breeze clamps where they meet.(long runs)


----------



## jaydevries (Jan 29, 2012)

fernco is a brand name and yes some "fernco's" are not code compliant but some are
705.19 Joints between different materials. 
Joints between different piping materials shall be made with a mechanical joint of the compression or mechanical-sealing type conforming to ASTM C 1173, ASTM C 1460 or ASTM C 1461. Connectors and adapters shall be approved for the application and such joints shall have an elastomeric seal conforming to ASTM C 425, ASTM C 443, ASTM C 564, ASTM C 1440, ASTM D 1869, ASTM F 477, CSA A257.3M or CSA B602, or as required in Sections 705.19.1 through 705.19.7. Joints between glass pipe and other types of materials shall be made with adapters having a TFE seal. Joints shall be installed in accordance with the manufacturer’s instructions.

http://www.fernco.com/sites/default/files/literature/Proflex_salesheet_T4809_0.pdf

how else do you connect hubless cast iron and yes cast iron is still used


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Ask any plumber in my area to define a fernco- he'll sat it's like a "mission" band- a rubber sleeve with a hose clamp on the end. Ask him where he can use it and he'll tell you on a sewer line- which is not the building drain or it's branches.
Ask him how to join no-hub CI pipe and he'll say to use a "no hub" band or a shielded coupling.
To join plastic to CI he'll use shielded transition coupling.

I assume all of these are made by Fernco and Mission as well as Tyler


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

jaydevries said:


> fernco is a brand name and yes some "fernco's" are not code compliant but some are
> 705.19 Joints between different materials.
> Joints between different piping materials shall be made with a mechanical joint of the compression or mechanical-sealing type conforming to ASTM C 1173, ASTM C 1460 or ASTM C 1461. Connectors and adapters shall be approved for the application and such joints shall have an elastomeric seal conforming to ASTM C 425, ASTM C 443, ASTM C 564, ASTM C 1440, ASTM D 1869, ASTM F 477, CSA A257.3M or CSA B602, or as required in Sections 705.19.1 through 705.19.7. Joints between glass pipe and other types of materials shall be made with adapters having a TFE seal. Joints shall be installed in accordance with the manufacturer’s instructions.
> 
> ...


I noticed your in Ohio please tell me which plumbing inspector ever approved an all rubber fernco to be used from cast to plastic pipe. That is not a approved transitional adapter. An all rubber fernco does not leave you a smooth transition inside. This is a small note from a state trained and tested for health department plumbing inspector....


----------



## Javiles (Dec 12, 2011)

Ghostmaker said:


> I noticed your in Ohio please tell me which plumbing inspector ever approved an all rubber fernco to be used from cast to plastic pipe. That is not a approved transitional adapter. An all rubber fernco does not leave you a smooth transition inside. This is a small note from a state trained and tested for health department plumbing inspector....



You Tell em Ghost! :tt2:


----------



## jaydevries (Jan 29, 2012)

apparently ghost is over eager to try to show off his inspector badge with out reading my post let me repeat the first line for all off you
:whistling2:
fernco is a brand name and yes some "fernco's" are not code compliant but some are
:thumbup:
i can not stand it when a something is stated as a fact with out explanation
and yes i know the deference between the different bands and when to use which one that fernco makes

and eplumber the full explanation you gave is now understandable to a diy er not the statement "Ferncos are not allowed by most plumbing codes or inspectors- they are approved by box store sales people though " which is not factual 

:thumbsup::yes::thumbup:

and for ghost the counties are franklin ,delaware, licking, knox, and muskingum


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

jaydevries said:


> apparently ghost is over eager to try to show off his inspector badge with out reading my post let me repeat the first line for all off you
> :whistling2:
> fernco is a brand name and yes some "fernco's" are not code compliant but some are
> :thumbup:
> ...


You will also note I said all rubber ferncos. Rubber being the key word. So obviously reading is not your strong skill.

A link with pictures... http://www.fernco.com/plumbing/flexible-couplings

My Quote 
I noticed your in Ohio please tell me which plumbing inspector ever approved an all rubber fernco to be used from cast to plastic pipe. That is not a approved transitional adapter. An all rubber fernco does not leave you a smooth transition inside. This is a small note from a state trained and tested for health department plumbing inspector....

You sir should learn how to read before you attack someone. What I said is the truth. What you did was not followable for a DIY person.

So now the question is are you man enough to apologize for your lack of reading skills or just another plumbing hack?


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

http://www.fernco.com/plumbing/shielded-couplings/proflex-couplings

This is a proper transitional coupling provided you purchase the correct one for the material's you are joining.

http://www.fernco.com/plumbing/shielded-couplings/no-hub-couplings

This band coupling is for cast iron. It can be used to connect plastic piping if you purchase the adapter fitting for your plastic pipe.

As shown below

http://www.homedepot.com/p/NIBCO-3-...-Hub-Adapter-C4805NHD3/100677995#.UoZNy-LiNco

This all rubber is usually not allowed to be used above ground. And is actually a bad idea.

http://www.fernco.com/plumbing/flexible-couplings


----------



## jaydevries (Jan 29, 2012)

ghost you are right i did not catch the rubber part as a specific but i took it as a general statement. so i was wrong and i apologize


i know the flexible coupling that is fernco brand is not rubber but elastomeric polyvinyl chloride (PVC) so you might need to revise your post calling it rubber.

and i could say that here is a code approved plastic to cast iron connection that is a smooth transition like this
http://www.fernco.com/plumbing/donuts-o-rings/donuts

but like you stated i did not read your post correctly and it is not specifically made of rubber and it is plastic to cast iron not as you stated cast to plastic

here is one that says it is accepted and Meets the ASTM C443 and C425 
for cast iron to plastic and made of rubber or p.v.c.
http://www.fernco.com/plumbing/donuts-o-rings/o-rings

but as you stated i did not read your post correctly and it is not specifically for cast but for cast iron.

as a side note though it is for house pipe to sewer pipe connections

thank you for reminding me why i read a lot of posts and feel sorry for the diy ers due to the close minded and unspecific responses


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Ya know Jay, If people would call a specific product by it's actual name most of these kind of conversations wouldn't happen 

It's like getting a cut on your arm and asking for a "band-aid".
Do you want one designed for a cut on your elbow or a butterfly type because it really needs stitches?
Perhaps a basic adhesive gauze thingy will do.

When I need any of these coupling products, I have to be specific when I order them. A brand name won't cut it because it will cost me production time- which = money when the product is wrong.
I also need to clarify with the AHJ. In my case, most of my inspectors I have worked with in the field in years gone by. I know what and where they want specific products or procedures done.


----------



## Javiles (Dec 12, 2011)

I just love it when we all can get along :laughing: hats off to jay :thumbup:


----------

